# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  UMass and MakrBot Team for Innovation Center

## Brian_Krassenstein

UMass Amherst and MakerBot announced today an unprecedented first as UMass Amherst will have the first MakerBot Innovation Center in a university library. The center, housing 50 MakerBot 3D printers, will be set up in the Digital Media Lab in the Du Bois Library. It’s hoped that students and faculty will feel encouraged to work on 3D printing projects that cross over different disciplines and majors, as well as reaching out to the business community with a variety of programs and workshops. Read the full story for more details:  http://3dprint.com/53386/umass-amherst-makerbot/


Below is a look at a fleet of MakerBot 3D printers:

----------

